# Using water butt



## ADA (23 Nov 2014)

Just wondering if it's a good idea? The house we just moved into has a 300L water butt that is full, I was thinking is it possible to use in my aquarium? Is there anything I need to do to it? Pros? Cons? Etc? 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## JackC (23 Nov 2014)

What surface is the water running off before it gets to it? For example if it's running off a felt roof there may be some oil and other chemicals washed in with it.. If the water looks clean then do a quick API test on it and go from there... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael W (23 Nov 2014)

Hi all,

I don't trust rainwater running off the roof due to bird poo etc. One problem which may come about is if you live near any industrial areas where pollution maybe a problem. In these situations, it is usually wise to collect rainwater after a few minutes when it is raining. If it was I, I wouldn't place the water butt under or near the roof.

Pros of rainwater? It is free and won't have a high tds etc, good for top ups and an alternative to RO water.

Regarding test kits, I don't trust them, never used one and never plan to in the future, they are not accurate.


----------



## Chris Jackson (23 Nov 2014)

I ran my 400ltr tank with a slow continuous drip from a rainwater water butt but I also installed an old Fluval canister filter onto the butt to add some circulation. In that scenario fertilising was difficult because I never new what was coming from the butt in terms of dead slugs and the like that could creep under the lid... I did it that way so as to avoid the hassle of water changes but I don't think it is ideal by any stretch but by the same token I had few issues over the many years I did this but a large tank is better able to cope with fluctuations I think. During very rainy spells when the butt was always full the drip would speed up a little and this prompted the Angel fish to spawn and also caused more pearling from the plants so it seemed they liked the boost... I had to add KH and GH powders from time to time as well...

So in short it's probably mostly fine but not really any advantage unless you live somewhere with horrendous tap water.


----------



## ADA (23 Nov 2014)

Tap water is very hard here


----------



## Chris Jackson (23 Nov 2014)

Perhaps blend of the two is the order of the day?


----------



## dw1305 (24 Nov 2014)

Hi all,
I've used rain water since the 1970's without any problems. The only disclaimer I'd give would be that I've always lived some where in the W. of England that was fairly rural. 

I use a really simple technique to check that the water is OK, it is called <"*the Daphnia bioassay*">, it just means you have _Daphnia_ in the water butt, and as long as there are swimming _Daphnia_ in the water you draw off its OK to use. 

Have a look at <"*Storing RO water*">, <"*If it's yellow, let it mellow and RO is the devil*"> & <*"Distilled / Deionised Water*">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Chris Jackson (24 Nov 2014)

Brilliant...love the daphnia idea! I never thought of that


----------



## ian_m (24 Nov 2014)

This is what you need a first flush water diverter.
http://www.rainwaterharvesting.co.uk/filter-first-flush-water-diverter.php


----------

